# Stop my feet from sliding.. :(



## Kels823 (Sep 15, 2006)

My SO came up to the job to see me today.. I had on these peeptoe heels.. He looked @ my feet and said 'Your toe is falling out.' :what: 

So Im looking for those little things you put inside your shoe, under the ball of your foot to keep them from sliding forward.. looking online but maybe Im not using the correct search words.  Ne help would be appreciated..


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 15, 2006)

I've read that foot petals may prevent toes from slipping forward.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 29, 2006)

foot petals or doctor scholl's gel inserts for women...add some cushion and prevent sliding....unless your heel is like stripper high....then...well that's just gravity


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, you can get things like that at any CVS/Drug store/etc. I think they even carry them at Victoria's Secret....and they work!


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 29, 2006)

*feet slipping*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_My SO came up to the job to see me today.. I had on these peeptoe heels.. He looked @ my feet and said 'Your toe is falling out.' :what: 

So Im looking for those little things you put inside your shoe, under the ball of your foot to keep them from sliding forward.. looking online but maybe Im not using the correct search words.  Ne help would be appreciated.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know the name but they have them at dillards, I think it's Hue


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 3, 2006)

Any shoe store (like Payless) or places like Target, CVS, etc, have them.  They are called ball of foot cushions and they help keep your feet from sliding forward (and cushion your feet as well)


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks you guys!! I went to DSW and got some.. they DO help my feet from sliding forward.. but unfortunately they kinda make my shoes fit funny.. if its not one thing, its the other. But THANKS!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

One more thing to add to this discussion-- if you ever get shoes that are a tiny bit too big for you (but you HAD to have them and they were the LAST ones they had...) Foot Petals work to keep the loose shoe on your foot.  Just stick them a little higher up in the ball of the shoe (with high heels) and your feet won't slide forward. Ta-daaa!  I've saved many an impulse buy heels with this trick.  Worth it!


----------

